# What do you want to see reviewed?



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

The APC Reviews area is up and running with many entries in it. In an effort to make it even better I would like to know what items you want to see reviewed by your peers. Be sure to check out the APC Reviews to see what already is there and then post your wish list here. I will add those items.

While you are scanning the current reviews please feel free to add you own for items that are already listed. The more data points we have the more effective the tool is for all.

Thanks for your support,


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

How about the Azoo CO2 regulator model # AZ19002 (sans bubble counter).

Andrew Cribb


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

pineapple said:


> How about the Azoo CO2 regulator model # AZ19002 (sans bubble counter).
> 
> Andrew Cribb


Added, could not find much of a description of the product so please feel free to add. I also cleaned up the CO2 section of the reviews a bit.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

AH Supply CF and reflectors. Looks like the categories are set up to separate these two, but for AH Supply it might make sense to either combine them or have two entries.

Aquarium Pharmaceuticals NO3 test kit.

http://www.thatpetplace.com/Product...Kits/T1/F73+1044+0229/EDP/17020/Itemdy00.aspx

Aquarium Pharmaceuticals PO4 test kit.

http://www.thatpetplace.com/Product...Kits/T1/F73+1044+0402/EDP/43949/Itemdy00.aspx

Intermatic DT17 electric timer

http://www.intermatic.com/?action=prod&pid=203

TW


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I added the Azoo information. Thanks.

Perhaps also add:

AP0098 - SYSTEM 1 Diatom PRESSURE FILTER 

Andrew


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

TWood said:


> AH Supply CF and reflectors. Looks like the categories are set up to separate these two, but for AH Supply it might make sense to either combine them or have two entries.
> 
> Aquarium Pharmaceuticals NO3 test kit.
> 
> ...


Almost all added, need to have a new Category added for AH Supply Kits


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

pineapple said:


> I added the Azoo information. Thanks.
> 
> Perhaps also add:
> 
> ...


Added, anything else?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> AH Supply CF and reflectors. Looks like the categories are set up to separate these two, but for AH Supply it might make sense to either combine them or have two entries.


Added AH Supply Kits as one item.

Glad to see y'all are adding reviews as the items you request are added.

Hate to read like a broken record but the reviews are only as good as you make them. Please review products you have used and share your experiences with others.

And again, let me know what items you want to see listed that are currently not posted and I will make sure they are listed.


----------



## ardvark (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi, 
It appears the majority of your subscribers are in the US. As such I wonder whether it's worth the effort to add products found in the European market. I have used a couple of Dupla Test kits, and I think Dupla products are available over in the US. What do you think?

Cheers,


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

I want to buy a digital pH meter, so I guess it would be nice to have a review of some of the more common brands.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Here's another one for you to add:

Won Pro Heat II Titanium Aquarium Heater 350 watt etc
Won Brothers INc. USA
EAN: 60782013352

http://www.wonbrothers.com/

Andrew Cribb


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

pineapple said:


> Here's another one for you to add:
> 
> Won Pro Heat II Titanium Aquarium Heater 350 watt etc
> Won Brothers INc. USA
> ...


Added

Also sorted the test kits giving each type its own heading


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

ardvark said:


> Hi,
> It appears the majority of your subscribers are in the US. As such I wonder whether it's worth the effort to add products found in the European market. I have used a couple of Dupla Test kits, and I think Dupla products are available over in the US. What do you think?
> 
> Cheers,


Great idea, Give me a list of items and I will add them. Either post here or PM me the list.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Osteomata said:


> I want to buy a digital pH meter, so I guess it would be nice to have a review of some of the more common brands.


What are some of the more common brands?


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

Hanna is the most common pH meter on ebay. Not sure of others.


----------



## glenhead (Jan 29, 2005)

I just posted a review of the Hanna Checker 1 pH tester.

It's my usual long-winded dissertation, but I think it's thorough.

HTH


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

I would like to see all diffusors, internal, and external reactors reviewed. If not all, then the main brands out there.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

StrungOut said:


> I would like to see all diffusors, internal, and external reactors reviewed. If not all, then the main brands out there.


How about a list of brands then. I'll post them all.

Please check first, some are already listed, not all have reviews, thats where the members come in, as a sight admin I know my thoughts on products can influence others so you will note that the admins have abstained from adding reviews at this time.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

I've noticed that on reviews, basically the information is easy available off other sites on the net. Especially online stores. Is there any personal experience available? I'll look for products to list up for review in due time.


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

I am prepared to WRITE a review on the ZooMed 501 canister filter and the Red Sea palm filter. Feel free to add those if you like.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

StrungOut said:


> I've noticed that on reviews, basically the information is easy available off other sites on the net. Especially online stores. Is there any personal experience available? I'll look for products to list up for review in due time.


What you see is the product listing, under that some items have actual reviews written by APC member who have experience with the products. Currently there are 77 products with 44 reviews. Clearly more folks are needed to write reviews of products they have experience with. All reviews are moderated and checked before posting, I'm happy to say not a single review has been rejected nor have there been any edits. I'd like to thank those have done reviews for not bashing some of the less desirable products in such a way that it becomes slanderous.


----------



## ardvark (Feb 26, 2005)

gnatster said:


> Great idea, Give me a list of items and I will add them. Either post here or PM me the list.


In my area we have a limited variety of products but if it's any help I use or have used the folllowing brands/products:

Sera NO3 Test
Sera NO2 Test
Sera NH3/NH4 Test
Sera Fe Test
Sera PO4 Test
Sera kH Test
Sera gH Test
Sera CO2 Test
Sera pH Test

Dupla Fe Test
Dupla PO4 Test
Dupla Ca Test

JBL NO3 Test

Products other than Test Kits:

Sera CO2 Reactor
Sera CO2 Needle Valve
Aqualit Substrate
Sera Floradepot Substrate Fertilizer
Sera Florena Trace Mix
Tropica (of Denmark) Plants
Hana Pocket pH/TDS/Temp Meter

I would be happy to submit reviews of any or all. i would need to borrow a digital camera first to take pictures.

What do you think?

Cheers,


----------

